# Series 3, 4 & WA cards *Closed*



## StarrySkye3 (Jan 25, 2017)

All gone. 

Happy Trading!!


----------



## cass. (Jan 25, 2017)

It says in the Post Office rules thread that cards cannot be sold for TBT. The selling/buying of cards in general cannot be advertised (meaning it can happen, but it has to stay in PMs, not in public threads).


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ah ok got it, thank you for the info!


----------



## cass. (Jan 25, 2017)

No problem. I know real life money trades (through PMs) are permitted, but I'm not sure on IGB.


----------

